
Can You Tell the Difference Between Arial and Helvetica? - jarederondu
http://theindustry.cc/2013/01/30/can-you-tell-the-difference-between-arial-and-helvetica/
======
flexxaeon
same here, 19/20 with Mattel being the one that got me.

target logo looked re-diculous in arial! long live helvetica

~~~
gannonburgett
Mattel seemed to be the one that messed almost everyone up.

